# Movie Making Panel at Megaplex



## Rivercoon (May 29, 2018)

2018 will be my first time attending Megaplex and would like to organize a panel or two there.
I am working on furry themed film set in Florida and would like to talk about it but am also interested in hearing about other furry film projects.
Would anyone else like to join in as a panelist?
Panel proposals are due June 1st with a list of participants.


----------

